# Sooooooo funny...................



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

One fine day mister rabbit goes running around the forest and he sees a giraffe rolling a big fat juicy joint and says "giraffe giraffe! why do you smoke puff ? come run with me and get fit instead" so the giraffe
stops rolling his reefer and runs with the rabbit .

Then they come across an elephant doing big fat lines of Charlie on a mirror . The rabbit says "elephant elephant. why do you do drugs? come run with us instead and get fit ." so the elephant stops and goes running with the two then they come across a lion preparing a syringe of smack "lion lion" cries the rabbit, "why do you do drugs? come run with us instead."

The lion with a mighty roar squashes the little rabbit to smithereens. "no!" the giraffe and the elephant cry "why did you do that? all he was trying to do was to help you out!" The Lion says "Fucking rabbit always makes me run around this wanky forest when he's done a few pills"


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

